# Best UberEats are in Inland Empire?



## eXoguti093 (Jun 5, 2018)

I just moved to California and finally had my account reactivated after months from changing my delivery area. The area is the Inland Empire, I went yesterday right around Ontario but only received 2 deliveries in 2.5 hours. One in Ontario and the other one in Chino 20min away. I'm under 21 for about a month more so I can only do UberEats. I want to think this place is dead or there are too many drivers during surge but I also don't want to give up if there's one good area since I could use the money. The Uber site shows Chino and Riverside as hotspots, and maybe that makes sense, but I want to know if anyone else here has experience in these areas and what can you share about them since I only do UE.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

go to barstow! it's a super hotspot for eats!


----------



## eXoguti093 (Jun 5, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> go to barstow! it's a super hotspot for eats!


That might be perfect actually! I noticed since November of last year there has been constant Boost in my previous Florida area and there's almost a constant 1.5-1.6x in IE. Do you know how is the Boost in Barstow? I'd assume this is how it is everywhere for some reason but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I recently read here on the forums that the original Del Taco is in Barstow and still operating. So I Googled it and sure enough it is there and it is running and the tacos are still huge and everybody sings their praises. So I am heading north to Barstow one of these days soon before summer arrives in full force and fill up on tacos. I love me some tacos. Hell yeah.

Uber driver meeting in Barstow, anybody?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

The IE is dead..
Might have to drive up to Amboy for some real surge..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The last time I went to Del Tacos I'd swear they changed the formula of the meat. It was inedible. I used to love Del Taco even though there weren't any in the Bay Area. But on the way to LA there was one in the middle of the drive that I used to love. But the last time I went it made me give up on them.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

People go to Barstow on purpose?


eXoguti093 said:


> I just moved to California and finally had my account reactivated after months from changing my delivery area. The area is the Inland Empire, I went yesterday right around Ontario but only received 2 deliveries in 2.5 hours. One in Ontario and the other one in Chino 20min away. I'm under 21 for about a month more so I can only do UberEats. I want to think this place is dead or there are too many drivers during surge but I also don't want to give up if there's one good area since I could use the money. The Uber site shows Chino and Riverside as hotspots, and maybe that makes sense, but I want to know if anyone else here has experience in these areas and what can you share about them since I only do UE.


Keep in mind that while you only do UE, no matter where you go you will always be competing with drivers who do both UE and X(L). If available, you may also want to sign up for GrubHub, Postmates, Door Dash, etc. if they allow under 21 drivers to give you more platforms to receive orders from.


----------



## eXoguti093 (Jun 5, 2018)

IERide said:


> The IE is dead..
> Might have to drive up to Amboy for some real surge..


Yeaahh.. Back in Florida I could Uber from late afternoon to late night averaging about 2 deliveries per hour almost back to back with boost. It made it pretty enjoyable, hoping I can find somewhere like that here.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> People go to Barstow on purpose?
> Keep in mind that while you only do UE, no matter where you go you will always be competing with drivers who do both UE and X(L). If available, you may also want to sign up for GrubHub, Postmates, Door Dash, etc. if they allow under 21 drivers to give you more platforms to receive orders from.


Barstow would not be fun, but Baker would be worse..... The highlights are Alien Jerkey, The Mad Greek (actually good), and of course the Bun Boy motel (real name).


----------

